# Your Favourite Cache



## mvyrmnd (Nov 7, 2015)

Let's kick this subforum off with an easy one.

Post a link to your all time favourite Geocache. I'd love to see some of the best caches from around the world 

Mine's this one:

The Letter

It takes you on an extraordinary tour of the life and (mis)adventures of Ned Kelly - the infamous Australian Bushranger.

I've showed you mine - now you show me yours!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice to see a Geocaching thread. I am a Geocacher myself, and own 22 Caches in my area, including 2 Night-Caches that require flashlights.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 9, 2015)

that's weird, a number of replies from several members just vanished.


----------



## nbp (Nov 9, 2015)

I moved them to a new thread about Night Geocaching so as not to sidetrack this one. It's still here in the same subforum.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 9, 2015)

ah ok cool. will have to check it out.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 9, 2015)

nbp said:


> I moved them to a new thread about Night Geocaching so as not to sidetrack this one. It's still here in the same subforum.



Already flexing his moderator muscle...


----------



## nbp (Nov 10, 2015)

Just trying to keep things nice for you, Simon.  It was a good opportunity to figure out how these buttons work....


----------



## GeoDave (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a keen geocacher from the UK which drove my first flashlight purchase - a Nova MM15 which can be subtle (whilst walking and being discrete) and ridiculously bright when searching from that elusive green micro in a hedge at night (night starts at about 4.30pm the at the moment).

My favourite cache so far was Hippos Below listed here http://coord.info/GC1C47M
this was particularly enjoyable as it required a wade through knee-high mud carrying our boats and then paddling about a mile into a disused canal tunnel to find a geocache placed in the wall. To get an idea of what is involved, click the top right link on the cache page labelled "view gallery". 

So far I have hidden 115 caches and found nearly 4,000 including a few night caches.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 12, 2015)

GeoDave said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a keen geocacher from the UK which drove my first flashlight purchase - a Nova MM15 which can be subtle (whilst walking and being discrete) and ridiculously bright when searching from that elusive green micro in a hedge at night (night starts at about 4.30pm the at the moment).
> 
> ...



Looks awesome.

I once had to strip to my jocks and swim across a lake to retrieve a cache to complete a series at a Mega event. The guys that were with me decided photographing the event was a good idea...


----------



## DIY Lumens (Dec 23, 2015)

Another geocacher here :wave:, albeit not a very active one at present. I've found probably 6-8 caches in my area and surrounding states. Dunno why I stopped; that was a couple years ago. I'm still quite interested in it though.


----------



## eravau (Mar 4, 2016)

After over 3,500 finds… it's hard to pick a favorite of them all… but I definitely have a top three:
- Mysterious Treasure (http://coord.info/GC3BQJZ): about 15 miles and as many waypoints, solving puzzles along the way
- Proffit Mountain Cache (http://coord.info/GCA1A3): about 14 miles of hard hiking with lots of elevation changes in the middle of the woods
- The Architect: (http://coord.info/GC4CQ9V): Crawling through dozens of storm sewer tunnels, hiking up and down hills, solving lots of puzzles. This one probably used my flashlight more than any.


----------



## bestellen (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't think I have had the pleasure of finding a Beardo cache....he has to find 'the beginning' first!


----------

